# Homier 14" band saw help



## indychips (Jan 9, 2012)

I found this band saw on craigslist. Asking only $100, Looks pretty clean. I am not familiar with the Homier brand. I know it's kinda like Harbor Freight, but thats all I know. Anyone have experience with this saw or know if its a decent saw for the price? All I know is that it is a 14" with 3/4 hp motor. Thanks


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

I don't know for sure of course but I wouldn't be afraid to bet that it is identical or very close to the Harbor Freight bandsaw except for the color and nameplate. For what it is, I'd say that it would probably be OK for flat work, resawing on the other hand would be very slow going.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Just my opinion, it's worth $100.00 if...*

It works without bearing noise, and to find out back away all the guides so you just hear the blade on the wheels and motor. you can remove the motor belt and listen to the motor. Sounds will be more obvious on coast down. There are 4 bearings in the wheels/arbor, so at worst you may need a new one or 2, but aside from that there's little else to go wrong. Look at the tires to see if they are still soft enough to provide friction and resilience. Guides can be replaced with new or shop made. It may also have adequate power with a 3/4 Hp motor to resaw with a good blade...3 TPI and sharp.  bill
Here's their site: https://www.homier.com/


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

I am not familiar with Homier either. I think, it sounds like a pretty fair deal to have a band saw for only $100 - as long as it runs.


----------

